# Draft around door



## greasygoat (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a drafty front entry door. I have changed out the weather stripping around the entire door. The interesting thing is that now, the only places that still feel drafty are the hinges and the door handle. Any advise how to seal those spots? Thanks.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

You probably can't seal those. They're cold not because of air intrusion, but the conduction of heat (thermal bridging). There's a metal connection all the way through from the outside on the part of the doorknob. You could address this by installing a storm door.


----------

